# Happy Birthday, Cheryl J!



## Cooking Goddess

I hope you have a wonderfully happy day!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Happy Birthday Cheryl, have a great day!


----------



## Zhizara

Have a wonderful day, CherylJ!


----------



## Josie1945

Happy Birthday Cheryl J


----------



## Andy M.

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dawgluver

Happy Birthday, Cheryl!!


----------



## Steve Kroll

Happy Birthday Cheryl! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Kayelle

*{{{Cheryl}}} Birthday hugs to you! Have a glorious day, and the best year **EVER **ahead.
*


----------



## GotGarlic

Happy birthday, Cheryl! I hope you're having a wonderful day


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Happy birthday to you!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Hauoli la hanau Cheryl J


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you all so much for the birthday wishes! It was a quiet day....we're going to have birthday and celebrations of life around Thanksgiving as usual. My daughter and grandson were at my door *very *early this morning with a nice hot latte and birthday cards. 

My 5 year old grandson Tyler got to pick out his own card for Grandma's 60th birthday....OMGosh, is this ever a keeper card..  Love that little guy so much!


----------



## Dawgluver

He obviously loves his grandma!

The best complement a 5 year old could ever give.  They all adore T-Rex!


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks, Dawg.  I thought it was funny that he chose a dinosaur card for my 60th birthday.


----------

